# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Ρίγανη βασιλικός και δυόσμος!Πόσο φορές τον μήνα επιτρέπεται να τρώνε τα παπαγαλάκια;

## lenia

Όπως γράφω και στον τίτλο, αναρωτιέμαι πόσο συχνά μπορώ να δίνω στα παπαγαλάκια μου τα 3 αυτά είδη φυτών(ρίγανη βασιλικό και δυόσμο).. η αλήθεια είναι πως όποτε και να τους βάλω κλωναράκι το τσακίζουν λαίμαργα. Φρούτα δεν τρώνε. Ούτε και πρασινάδες έτρωγαν ποτέ τους αλλά εδώ και 3-4 μήνες ξεκίνησαν και τρώνε πολύ. Τους βάζω να δοκιμάσουν διάφορα... ομολογώ ότι καλά τα πάνε.. από όλα τσιμπούν, αλλά αυτά τα 3 είδη τα εξαφανίζουν με το που θα κρεμάσω κλωναράκια σε 1-2 λεπτά. Όμως γενικά ξέρω ότι ακόμα και το πιο αθώο φυτό σε μεγάλες δόσεις μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα... οπότε σας παρακαλώ διαφωτίστε με μην το παρακάνω και γίνει κακό.
    Προς το παρόν τους βάζω μέρα παρά μέρα από ένα μικρό κλωναράκι-βλαστάρι 4-5 πόντων. Φοβάμαι ότι ίσως είναι πολύ αν και τα πουλάκια μου χαίρουν άκρας υγείας και οι κουτσουλιές τους είναι φυσιολογικές όπως πάντα. Βέβαια έχω δει και κλούβες που έχουν μέσα μόνιμα γλάστρες με φυτά αυτού του είδους.... αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω για καλό και για κακό......

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στα κλουβια μου εχω μονιμα μεσα σε αποξηραμενη μορφη και τρωνε οποτε αυτα θελουν.... εχω κανει ενα μειγμτα!!!

οταν τα προσφερεις σε κλωναρι και τα δουν σαν παιχνιδι και τα τρωνε ασταματητα καλο ειναι να το κανεις 3- 4 φορες την εβδομαδα!

----------


## lenia

ναι πράσινα φρέσκα κλωναράκια κι όχι αποξηραμένα.. σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου!!!! 

το έθεσα σαν ερώτημα γιατί κάπου διάβασα πως στον δυόσμο, και ειδικά στα *χλωρά πράσινα φύλλα* του, περιέχονται έλαια που σε μεγάλες ποσότητες είναι τοξικά....
http://www.fskilkis.gr/index.php?opt...d=230&Itemid=2  γι΄αυτό και φοβήθηκα! 

μήπως έχει κανείς εμπειρία με χλωρό δυόσμο-βασιλικό-ρίγανη;;;

----------


## Jonny

Εγώ του δίνω και από τα τρία χλωρά, προτιμάει σαφέστατα τον δυόσμο, μετά οι προτιμήσεις του είναι ο βασιλικός και στην ανάγκη αν δεν έχει κάτι άλλο η ρίγανη.
Ο δυόσμος και η ρίγανη τελείωσε,οπότε παίζει μόνο βασιλικός τώρα.....συνήθως του έβαζα από ενα κλαράκι κάθε μέρα ή μέρα παρά μέρα και από διαφορετικό είδος.

Πρέπει να πάω τώρα που το είπαμε στην λαϊκή με τα βιολογικά να πάρω καινούργιες γλαστρούλες με προμήθειες!

----------


## jk21

αν δινεις 2 μερες ριγανη 2 βασιλικο 1 δυοσμο και 1 γλυστριδα αυτο τον καιρο μην φοβασαι τ ι π ο τ α ! 

δεν υπαρχει τοσο καλο αντιβακτηριακο ,αντιμυκητιασιακο σαν την ριγανη παρα ελαχιστα φυτα που το ενα ειναι περισσοτερο αντιβακτηριακο και λιγοτερο αντιμυκητιασιακο ή το αντιθετο και οχι και τα δυο παραλληλα τοσο καλα .μονο η προπολη που ειναι εκριμμα της μελισσας μπορει να συναγωνιστει μαζι της 

*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*δικταμο ,θυμαρι  πολυ καλα επισης με συναφεις ιδιοτητες και το δικταμο αν εβρισκες φρεσκο (εχει μονο στην κρητη ) οτι καλυτερο και για το στομαχι επισης 


ο βασιλικος εχει εντονες αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες .καταχρηση του αιθεριου ελαιου του βασιλικου (οχι απλα 1-2 κλαδακια την ημερα ) επξηρεζει τον εγκεφαλονωτιαιο μυελο.μιλαμε ομως για ποσοτητες ελαιου που για να εξαχθουν θελουν ολοκληρες σακκουλες βασιλικου .το αιθεριο ελαιο βγαινει με αποσταξη (οπως το τσιπουρο )μεγαλης ποσοτητας του φυτου .δινω πολυ συχνα αυτο τον καιρο και το τσακιζουν 

ο δυοσμος  εχει καλη επιδραση στην χωνεψη .αν δινεις μικρες ποσοτητες 1 -2 κλαρακια ανα πουλι την εβδομαδα (δυοσμου ) μην ανησυχεις .καλο κανεις ,οχι κακο !!!


η μαντζουρανα επισης ειναι πολυ καλο για το στομαχι των πουλιων ( origanum marjoram )και γνωστο σκευασμα της backs την περιεχει (αναφερεται σαν ριγανελαιο αλλα δεν εχει σχεση με την αντιβακτηριακη ριγανη που ειναι η origanum vulgare και η heracklioticum )

ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι μην αφηνεται ουτε μια μερα χωρις χορταρικο . ριγανη ,βασιλικο ,γλυστριδα ,πιπεριες ,αλλα και φρουτα (αρκει να μην μενουν ωρα εκτεθειμενα ) οπως το βερυκοκκο που ειναι φουλ σε βιταμινη Α αλλα και φλουδες (το εσωτερικο τους μερος ) απο πεπονι και καρπουζι

----------


## lenia

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!!!!!!!! γλιστρίδα δεν τρώνε....την ψιλοκόβουν αλλά δε νομίζω ότι τρώνε καθόλου..... φρουτα επίσης δεν τρώνε.... τους βάζω όμως συχνά μπας και .... γιατί έτσι έγινε και με τα χορταρικά.... έναν χρόνο μου πήρε να μάθουν να τρώνε πρασινάδες....

----------

